# [Installation] Problème de boot après réinstallation[RESOLU]

## xkomodor

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai eu la mauvaise surprise en testant une OpenSuse / GNOME3 sur un autre disque dur de me voir ma partition "/" formatée au passage de ma Gentoo. Tout en pestant mais en ayant toujours sous la main une sauvegarde de mes fichiers de conf. présent dans /etc sur ma partition /home, j'ai donc dû relancer une réinstallation qui pour moi reste quelques choses de trivial depuis le temps. Mais, il en fallait bien un, j'ai le soucis suivant : depuis la mise en place de OpenRC (il faut bien dire que je ne me sens pas à l'aise avec celui-ci bizarrement) lors de mon premier reboot, le système se lance normalement avec le lancement du noyau et reste bloqué au moment où OpenRC devrait lancer les services.

J'ai fais pas mal de manip' en retournant dans le chroot où je me suis aperçu que udev n'était pas présent au niveau sysinit et j'ai pu tester avec 2 kernels : le 2.6.39 et le 2.6.38-r6 dont j'avais garder aussi le .config dans mes sauvegardes.

J'ai toujours le clavier actif donc pas de kernel-panik, mais l'écran reste désespérément 'noir' avec mon curseur clignotant.

Ma question étant donc avec une installation datant du 29-05 avez-vous des suggestions à me proposer.

Merci d'avance.Last edited by xkomodor on Sat Jun 04, 2011 9:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebB

Salut,

J'ai eu le meme soucis en réinstallant et en étant en stable.

Je me suis rappelé que openrc avait été stabilisé et j'ai donc pris un stage 3 d'avril et là miracle j'ai pu bouter sans soucis après la mise à jour openrc.

A priori c'est un bug sur le stage 3.

Va voir là si ca peut t'aider

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-880149.html

----------

## xkomodor

Salut,

Merci sebB    :Very Happy:   ... Je me teste cela dès que possible et je repasserai le cas échéant mettre un [Résolu].

Ca me ferai mal de me passer de Gentoo ... elle me manque déjà   :Wink: 

Bonne soirée à tout le monde.

Merci

----------

## xkomodor

Salut,

Donc j'ai suivi les manip' explicitées plus haut et j'ai pu faire ma mise à jour vers OpenRC : tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

Merci pour le coup de main   :Wink: 

Merci

----------

